# Does anyone here use Wireless KB? what is your thoughts on Logitech MK345?



## skeletor13th (Sep 28, 2016)

i have read many reviews for wireless KB (in general) and the most common complain  was delay in typing/unresponsiveness of the receiver. some complained about low battery life.

what has been your experience so far? which one would you recommend *around 4-5 thousand rs*.?

here is the link for Logitech MK345, i m thinking of buying -

Amazon.in: Buy Logitech MK345 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews &amp; Rating

PS: not a gamer/writer, just normal web browsing and occasional typing.


----------



## skeletor13th (Oct 6, 2016)

ok. so for the future references i should tell you guys that i have bought Logitech MK345 KB+mouse combo from amazon.

i love this wireless KB. havent experienced any lag or delay. im using it with my asus laptop. 

i just have two complains -

   1.  there is no space/gap b/w f4 and f5 keys. i use these keys as shortcuts while browsing in Firefox.

    2. now have to press two keys instead of one (which was the case in my previous 8 yr old compaq KB) to increase the volume while watching a movie.

but overall, i like this KB.

PS: the mouse is shiiit to me because im used to 2000dpi of my current asus gx850 mouse and this one operates at 1000dpi.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 16, 2016)

that's good to know,i too have been thinking of buying it for quite some time.How much did you pay for it?


----------



## skeletor13th (Nov 21, 2016)

i got it for 2099 rs from amazon.


----------



## icebags (Nov 21, 2016)

may be you wanted to take alook at Rii i8 ?


----------

